# How long did it take you to get raised to MM?



## JustinScott (Oct 2, 2012)

I know for different people it takes different amounts of time for different people. And I know you get out what you put in  I'm just curious and wanted to take a quick survey.


----------



## rpbrown (Oct 2, 2012)

Initiated Jan. 16, Passed April, 17th and Raised May 8.


----------



## phulseapple (Oct 2, 2012)

Initiated - 10/09/08
 Passed        - 11/13/08 
Raised        - 01/31/09
There were two of us who were supposed to have been Raised in December 2008 in Grand Lodge, but that had to be rescheduled because of a conflict of some sort.


----------



## jvarnell (Oct 2, 2012)

Is that initated in to EA and raised as a MM time frame?


----------



## Pscyclepath (Oct 2, 2012)

61 days...  but then I got started quickly on my lectures and missed very few, if any, practice nights.   I turned in my MM proficiency a month afer that.


----------



## widows son (Oct 2, 2012)

Imitated nov 12th passed jan 13 raised may 14 th


----------



## eagle1966 (Oct 2, 2012)

initiatec sept 09 passed nov 09 raised dec 29,1989


----------



## promason (Oct 2, 2012)

Perhaps will join too one day!


----------



## martin (Oct 3, 2012)

I did it in South America and there take u 5 years is very very difficult to became a master mason only the best will rise to M.M


----------



## JustinScott (Oct 3, 2012)

jvarnell said:


> Is that initated in to EA and raised as a MM time frame?



Yes please from EA-MM time frame


----------



## JustinScott (Oct 3, 2012)

promason said:


> Perhaps will join too one day!



Yes masonry is a great thing. I have already turned in petition just awaiting review then investigation


----------



## JustinScott (Oct 3, 2012)

phulseapple said:


> Initiated - 10/09/08
> Passed        - 11/13/08
> Raised        - 01/31/09
> There were two of us who were supposed to have been Raised in December 2008 in Grand Lodge, but that had to be rescheduled because of a conflict of some sort.



So if you are a quick learner and are dedicated the process is very fast is this the case for most lodges?


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 3, 2012)

The process will only be as fast as you are willing to learn and work. I was initiated in March, passed in June, and raised in August of last year. Part of the delay was work requirements that kept me from studying some. At times both me and my instructor was called in for work, so we might not have met for a week or more. Life happens and you just have to adapt and overcome. 

We just raised a Brother though, that it was almost exactly one month between degrees. It will seem daunting at first but as you get a feel for the language used it gets easier.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Oct 3, 2012)

JustinScott said:


> So if you are a quick learner and are dedicated the process is very fast is this the case for most lodges?



It depends on the diligence of the candidate...  to advance from the EA degree, you must pass an oral proficiency exam on the lecture pertaining to the EA degree, typically by reciting in open lodge.  You don't have to be word-perfect, but you shouldn't have to be prompted every fourth or fifth word, either ;-)

Passing the EA proficiency qualifies you to receive the Fellowcraft degree.  There's a lecture pertaining to that degree as well, which you must pass in the same manner as you did for the EA.  Once you have passed the FC proficiency, you are qualified to be raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason.

And guess what?  There's a proficiency lecture for the master's degree as well...  It varies by jurisdiction as to how long you have to pass it.  Arkansas has no time limit, so there are quite a few MM's running around that haven't turned in yet.  Texas is one of the more strict jurisdictions, as you have a strict time limit, and you are not allowed to petition and join any of the appendant bodies (such as the York Rite, Scottish Rite, Shrine, Grotto, or Eastern Star) until you have turned in and passed your master's proficiency.

Turning in your lecture typically occurs at a stated meeting, so you can anticipate at the shortest, approximately one month between your symbolic lodge degrees.  Longer, if you're slow in aborbing the memory work.  Some jurisdictions additionally have a provision in their by-laws specifying a one-month waiting period between the degrees.

The Grand Master of Masons in a jurisdiction has the option of making a man a Mason "at sight".  This means that the candidate can receive all three symbolic degrees in the same day, without having a waiting period or to pass the proficiency tests in between.  This is the provision that allows some jurisdictions to hold "festivals", or "all-the-way-in-one-day" workshops where you can have mass initiations, similar to those in the York Rite festivals, or Scottish Rite reunions.  Most Grand Lodges do strongly restrict the Grand Master's authority in this matter, either prohibiting him from using it, or confining its use to super-extraordinary circumstances and super-special candidates.  So, if you hear of someone having been made "at sight," such as General George Marshall or Douglas MacArthur, that's what happened to them.


----------



## JJones (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't recall my exact dates, but it took me five or six months at the most...which I regret in hindsight.

Just remember that it's not a race to the finish line, Freemasonry is different from most of the world because the journey is just as important as the destination.


----------



## phulseapple (Oct 3, 2012)

JustinScott said:


> So if you are a quick learner and are dedicated the process is very fast is this the case for most lodges?


In short, kind of.  In NY, what you need to memorize is rather long and is a series of questions with corresponding answers.  In my lodge, you need to know and be able to do both parts in order to be deemed proficient.


----------



## rmcgehee (Oct 3, 2012)

It took me about 7 months but there is an interesting story to that.
I was single at the time and my Coaches wife would fix a full breakfast for us when I came over for coaching.
Anyone that knows me knows how I love to eat home cooking so that is the rest of the story.I still have very fond memories of Betty and her home cooking!


----------



## California Master (Oct 4, 2012)

Each jurisdiction requirement are different. In Texas in the 70's, not sure about now...but Grand Lodge requires at least 28 days (lunar month) between degrees. For me:

Initiated: May 1978
Passed: July 1978
Raised: August 1978

It took me a month to learn to get with my coach after getting my 1st. degree. After that, "I was waitng a time with patience". Had to wait for the 28 days. I turned in my 3rd degree profiency 10 days after being raised. I examined myself.


----------



## K.S. (Oct 4, 2012)

6 years.


----------



## Ashlar (Oct 5, 2012)

Around 3 months  .


----------



## Tony Uzzell (Oct 5, 2012)

27 days.

EA-3/31/1998
FC - 4/21/1998
MM-4/27/1998

Maybe that makes it 28 days.

Prior to GL in 1997, you had to wait a minimum of 28 days between degrees (as California Master said).  In 1997, the requirement for waiting period was dropped entirely.  In the first few years of the 21st century (around 2004, I think), a waiting period of 14 days was instituted.

I have a friend down in San Antonio who did all 3 degrees in 18 days, if I'm remembering correctly.

Being Senior DeMolays helped, as you're already used to the work of memorization. But, it's relatively easy to learn the words. Learning what they mean takes a lifetime.

TU


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 5, 2012)

If you have a good instructor it will take longer. I know that sounds strange but a good instructor will explain the concepts behind the lessons rather than just teaching you the correct words. Understanding those concepts is as important, if not more so, than just learning to parrot the verbiage. It ain't no race- take your time, be sure you understand what (and why) you are being taught, and, as said before, enjoy the journey. Besides learning the lessons of Masonry, you are building a life-long relationship with your instructor- one you both will always cherish.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 6, 2012)

Very true.  To most of the younger candidates some of the meanings behind the words are completely foreign. Candidates must understand the work. Not just be able to repeat it.  I was lucky.  I grew up in Masonry and started out in DeMolay’s at 13.  It took 4 months for me to learn and understand the work.   I had the privilege to learn from a great man before he passed away, Bro. Shack Andrews.   It was an honor to be his final student.


----------



## mitkin (Oct 6, 2012)

In Australia there is a 12 month minimum between starting as an EA graduating through to MM.

From what I've read about Brethren graduating from EA to MM in less than 1 month... that is (in my opinion) beyond crazy! The understanding and respect that comes with passing through the journey to MM is being diluted by candidates rushing to become a MM in such a short amount of time.
I have been an EA for 7 months and only now do I feel that I have the necessary skills to become a FC.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 7, 2012)

A lot to be said for that Brother.


----------



## RHS (Oct 25, 2012)

I April 26P June 26R August 30


----------



## Custer148 (Oct 25, 2012)

June 14, 97 EA, July 19, 97 FC, Aug 21, 97 MM.  My dad was my mentor.  I lived 21 miles away and spent most evenings at his house studying.


----------



## dreamer (Oct 25, 2012)

martin said:


> I did it in South America and there take u 5 years is very very difficult to became a master mason only the best will rise to M.M


I like this idea of Masonry where you spend time in each degree before being advanced. American Masonry and their bodies are extremely fast in making MMs and SR 32 degree. Perhaps this is one our problems here in America (too easy).


----------



## widows son (Oct 25, 2012)

I believe this is one of the aspects of a
TO lodge; longer waiting periods in between degrees for more contemplation, I believe they also make you write something similar to an exam as opposed to a questions which are memorized. I like the idea of writing a test to advance. It makes the candidate retain more knowledge rather than just memorizing and regurgitating. Although when you memorize it's in your head


----------



## Bro_Vick (Oct 25, 2012)

5 Months from EA to MM proficiency turned in, it was a great time, and I wouldn't do it any differently.

S&F.
-Bro Vick


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 9, 2013)

Six years, too.


----------



## Traveling Man (Feb 9, 2013)

JJones said:


> Just remember that it's not a race to the finish line, Freemasonry is different from most of the world because the journey is just as important as the destination.



Forget those whom want to pressure you to become a "90 day wonder".


----------



## widows son (Feb 12, 2013)

Nov 12 2012 initiated, Jan 13 passed, May 4 raised. And I waited a year to offer my time to the chairs.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 12, 2013)

widows son said:
			
		

> Nov 12 2012 initiated, Jan 13 passed, May 4 raised. And I waited a year to offer my time to the chairs.



??? Are you sure on the year


----------



## widows son (Feb 13, 2013)

Lol my bad. 2011.  iPhone typing.


----------



## otherstar (Feb 13, 2013)

Initiated Sept 1997. Passed Nov. 1997. Raised Dec. 1997. Turned in my MM proficience in Jan. 1998. It took me more time to learn the EA work than it did the FC or MM work...lol.


----------



## crono782 (Feb 13, 2013)

I guess I can answer this now...
Initiated Dec '12. Passed Jan '13. Raised Feb '13. About to start on my MM proficiency work.


----------



## Mac (Feb 13, 2013)

Congratulations on your being Raised, brother! 

I will admit, I shot through the degrees, but it was because I knew I had the free time to meet daily to discuss the work and practice during that particular period of time.  If I was initiated during grad school, I'm sure it would have taken much longer.

I will say this:  I don't think the length of your journey (short or long) necessarily affects your worth or foundation as a Mason.  It's all what you put into it.  I've met MMs (with several years under their belts) who didn't know what "the rocks at the front of the room" were, pointing to the Ashlars.


----------



## widows son (Feb 13, 2013)

Well put Mac.


----------

